# i stop lisening to early swans here why???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Is the swans of early days satanic, first i though they were second degree than i think about it
Remenber the song holy money by swans when micheal spite his hatred toward jésus saying is name
whit deepest hatred, this band is perhaps satanic.

But people ask em if they were they said no? that there are post modern art school ,im not convince
swans seem like soundtrack or jerking material for satanic serrial killer or theist satanist.

Can a pastor lisen to this band here on talk classical and ask yourself is Michael Gira demon possessed, than there is another thing each time i would lisen to swans there would be
paranoraml happening or unexplained phenomen like bad luck that never end.

I have a bad feeling about gira he look like satan in flesh speak like satan is arrogant a bit....
Than someone might tell me im some overly christian guy actually im not but i have a bad 
feeling when i lisen to swans, it like im lisening to music i should ain't and Gira not a good person
per se...

I like swans heavyness and loundness factor but i dont like the satanic vibes i get from swans, can a church guys investigate early swans music or someone of the vatican Gira may be antichrist the child in the omen that had grown up(just joking on this a bit).

*So my question is the following is SWANS of early days satanic, is michael gira an evil person?*please i want the truth, i were a swans fan back than but i discover how swans music is malicious.
So i preffer Gore from netherland or of cabbage and kings(from usa) for brutal noise-rock
but i avoid my early swans albums, im scarred crap will happen to me if i lisen to this music, because in the past it did???

Is the music of swans curse??? or some of it?

Than the black swans was use has an enblem for satanic organisation please tell me what i dont know about swans( the nyc experimental rock band).Im not bashing swans as a bad band musically but an evil band?

Am i too judeo-christian or swans is really satanic and Gira is lying when he says he is not a satanist?
Where is the truth in all of this???

Sorry for bashing swans if your a fan but this is what i feel when i explore swans early music it's not just like starring at the abyss it's litherally like falling into the abyss and burning(if you understand what im trying to says).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I get a bad feeling from him and their music. I feel he's kind of a careerist. There is always a youth market for people that peddle destructive art. Classical music isn't about that. Spirituality isn't about that.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I've never liked early Swans. For me, _The Burning World_ is their debut album. _White Light from the Mouth of Infinity_, _Love of Life_, _The Great Annihilator_ and _The Burning World_ are my favourite albums. _The Seer_ was also a good album. However, Gira's best days are behind him...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I've lost interest in Swans; I've accepted that I am no longer 20 years old. I've also realized that Swans' music is nothing but cliched drivel. Gira isn't a composer / musician and it's painfully obvious.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Since I've long collected punk/avant-garde/alternative/hardcore records which feature teeth on the cover, the Swans's FILTH remains a classic in my collection:


----------

